
PMU counters and profiling basics - chappar
https://dendibakh.github.io/blog/2018/06/01/PMU-counters-and-profiling-basics
======
omazurov
For Java you can do better than perf. Sun's Performance Analyzer [1] has had
hardware counter based profiling of real Java (not just JIT-compiled code) for
more than 10 years. Open source async profiler [2] seems to be doing a decent
job on the data collection side, though, doesn't go beyond a basic flame graph
for analysis.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_Analyzer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_Analyzer)
[2] [https://github.com/jvm-profiling-tools/async-
profiler](https://github.com/jvm-profiling-tools/async-profiler)

